# do companies hire guides on for gore in august or september?



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

hey, i saw your post on raftzone about running some steep stuff in CO. I'll be working on the gorge this season. where you going to be?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

how did r-1ing go for you this past winter? 

let's hook up this spring for some fun


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Gore Guides*

Most of the companies I know only let their senior guides who have been with them a while guide on Gore. So your odds are low unless you work for a company that runs the Ark and Gore. Check out Breckenridge Whitewater Rafting, Timberline Tours and Lakota in Vail, Clear Creek Rafting near Idaho Springs, and Arkansas Valley Adventures and Dvorak's on the Ark. Those are the companies I know of that run Gore and the Ark - there might be a few more. 

Also worth mentioning - I don't think there is much demand/work for Gore trips in September - it is nothing like the Gauley in terms of the number of people who raft it.

Cheers, Sean


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, it seems you would want to work for one of the companies that boats on Gore and they will need to see your work in other places first.


----------



## oopsiflipped (May 9, 2006)

already have the best guiding job in colorado. :-D guess i'll have to just do gore for fun.
i'll be the drunk guy swimming next to the shredder:twisted:


----------

